# SS drop bar off-road bikes



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I get a real kick out of urban mixed surface rides that incorporate gravel paths, hardpack singletrack, alleyways, weird passages, and regular old roads. I also enjoy the occasional rural gravel road race. I don't feel any need for shifting on a bike built for this kind of stuff, just like my mountain bike on trails. I find that a drop-bar bike with steep geometry and relatively narrow tires is a great format for this kind of riding. sure, it's possible to slap a drop bar and skinny tires on any bike, but it's often a PITA to make that fit.

cyclocross, bike packing, gravel, monster cross, etc. what is on the market and what are you riding? This is a pretty small niche in the market, so I am not finding a ton of options. there are many out of production models (Bianchi San Jose and Vassago Fisticuff come to mind).

personal choice is a 2016 Traitor Crusade. I bought the bike cheap on closeout and ended up replacing all the stock parts except the frame, fork, and TRP Hylex brakes. the swinging dropouts are nice, but I wish it has more room for a 40mm+ tire out back. this bike is out of production  .

I'll list a few of these types of bikes below, with current links for those bikes that are still in production. *Please provide a link* to similar bikes that are on the market, or tell tales of the fabled bikes that around sometimes found on ebay!

*All City Nature Boy*- steel CX bike with PF30 eccentric bottom bracket. room for 700x42 tires. older versions have track ends instead of the EBB.

*All City Super Professional* steel with sliding dropouts. this bike is marketed and sold with a flat bar, but the everything about the geometry looks like it would fit well with a drop bar.

*Surly Straggler* - 650B/ 700C do-everything bike. slotted dropouts and lots of braze-ons. 42mm tire clearance.

*Surly Crosscheck* classic versatile CX-oriented bike for the rim-brake holdouts. room for tires a bit larger than 29x2.0, supposedly.

*Trek Checkpoint* aluminum and carbon models have adjustable dropouts for an easy SS conversion. 45mm tire clearance.

*Chumba Terlingua* American made steel and titanium with sliding dropouts, room for 700x42 or 650x50 tires.

*Bombtrack Arise* rim-brake and disc-brake models of this steel SS. thru axles and sliding rear dropouts. lots of braze-ons.

*Twin Six Standard Rando frame* steel frame, room for 43mm tires, advertised that the PF30 bottom bracket shell should accept an eccentric BB.

*Soma Wolverine* steel monstercross frame with sliding dropouts and room for 29x1.9 tires. three versions available with belt-drive options and various slider/axle options.

*Spot Rallye SS* aluminum CX/gravel bike with sliding dropouts and a belt drive compatible. room for 40mm tires.

_no longer available_

*Reeb Dirt Diggler* CX race oriented lightweight steel with PMW sliders.

*Reeb The Sam's Pants* steel monstercross frame with PMW sliders, room for 29x2.1 tires, and designed around a suspension for or long rigid fork.

*State Thunderbird* aluminum EBB CX race bike. (State recently retired the Warhawk- cheap steel SSCX canti-brake bike!)


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Salsa fargo. Comes in steel and ti now as well. Marrakesh as well if you want more of an upright touring / bikepacking style.

https://salsacycles.com/bikes/fargo

https://salsacycles.com/bikes/marrakesh


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

*Marin Nicasio SS*










This is my heavily modified version (with new modifications to come this spring).

Sadly, this one is out of production, but if you can find one out there secondhand or NOS, it's a super versatile platform that can run 700c or 650b wheels, and is compatible with Paragon dropouts (at least 135mm versions).


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

New Albion Privateer rim brake only, 700x41 max. Privateer (Frame/Fork) - New Albion Cycles

For something super weird, Velo Orange Mini Velo. https://velo-orange.com/collections/neutrino-mini-velo/products/neutrino-minivelo

Stanford Pamira https://www.stanforthbikes.co.uk/pamira

There was a bike by Pipedream called A.L.I.C.E. that could run 650bx2.2 and 29x2.1.

Squid Bike Squidcross aluminum PF BB https://www.squidbikes.com/collections/bikes/products/squidcross or Steel Era Mudman. steel, sliding dropouts https://www.squidbikes.com/collections/bikes/products/steel-era-mudman-frameset

I have a 91 Schwinn High Plains that is currently serving that role for me but it is on 26x2.35 and running a tensioner.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

93EXCivic said:


> Stanford Pamira https://www.stanforthbikes.co.uk/pamira.


Cool, I see how that fits in here but not quite. Sounds like these build these custom, so I could have one built with geometry to accommodate a drop bar build.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> Cool, I see how that fits in here but not quite. Sounds like these build these custom, so I could have one built with geometry to accommodate a drop bar build.


You are right. I saw it on Bikepacking.com's guide to dropbar 29ers and didn't pay attention the fact it wasn't running dropbars. Oops.

There may be some others in here.

https://bikepacking.com/index/650b-gravel-bikes/ 
https://bikepacking.com/index/drop-bar-mountain-bikes-29er/


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Shand Bahookie https://www.shandcycles.com/bikes/bahookie-dropbar-rohloff/ 
or 
Stoater https://www.shandcycles.com/bikes/stoater/


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)

The Van Dessel Country Road Bob is high on my list. I guess the A.D.D fits as well. Both would clear 700x40 and 27.5x2.1. The biggest thing keeping me from the Country Road Bob is the mixed brake mounts ( flat rear and post front).

https://www.vandesselcycles.com/bikes/gravel/country-road-bob

https://www.vandesselcycles.com/bikes/cyclocross/a-d-d

The last option is to go for a 3T Exploro or Open U.P copy with a PF30 bb. I had one for a while but it had a BB86 so clean SS was out and so went the bike.


----------



## SkolinIN (Feb 16, 2017)

dug out my old GF Rig and put some drop bars and 40's on it and used it in a couple of gravel races. Its adequate for now. Stem looks kind of crazy but it feels good in the drops.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I have two All-City Nature Boy's. Excellent, excellent bikes! I'll come back later and give more details about how awesome they are when I have more time. Been doing a lot of urban/mixed surface riding lately thanks to the lousy weather. 

Also formerly owned a Soma Wolverine, will give details on that too, later.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Otso.

Waheela S

Waheela C

Warakeen


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, and the ****ing Flaanimal, which is on sale right now.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Nature Boy looks like a solid choice. Not sure how I feel about the move to EBB though.



*OneSpeed* said:


> Until then, this looks quite promising... Pure Gravel/Adventure bike. Good tubes (I love a good tube), smart spec, looks like great bang for the buck.
> 
> https://www.purecycles.com/products...of this bike, but it looks decent other wise.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm building this up.








Will run 29 x 2.0 Schwalbe Furious Freds and probably run a chain, but fits a belt drive as well.

T47 BB so I can run the brake hose through the bottom bracket.

Frame was $1,000 shipped and was about 1,780 grams


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

umarth said:


> Oh yeah, and the ****ing Flaanimal, which is on sale right now.


Everything about this bike is cool. I almost think it would be better if it could clear a 2.1ish tire, a hair more versatile at least, but looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Zerort said:


> I'm building this up.


Maybe you provided details elsewhere, but what is that? Who made it?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

umarth said:


> Otso.
> 
> Waheela S
> 
> ...


Single Speed Enforcer strikes again! I see that the CSL on those bikes is adjustable, which is cool. I don't think the intention there is to tension the chain though. It seems that the flip chip dropout system allows for three finite positions but that might not be enough adjustment to get the chain tension just right on a singlespeed setup. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> Maybe you provided details elsewhere, but what is that? Who made it?


Waltly titanium


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> I don't see the SS appeal of this bike, but it looks decent other wise.


Yeah, I totally spaced on that one, it's not a SS frame. It was late and I only had one eye open. I edited my post, Sry.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> Single Speed Enforcer strikes again! I see that the CSL on those bikes is adjustable, which is cool. I don't think the intention there is to tension the chain though. It seems that the flip chip dropout system allows for three finite positions but that might not be enough adjustment to get the chain tension just right on a singlespeed setup. Or did I miss something?


I think they have a specific chip that might come up, but it can also be easily modified. If people want to fund it, I'll get one and post the results.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

New Albion Drake has a PF30 bottom bracket, so you could probably use some eccentric thingy. And it's dirt cheap right now. I keep getting tempted.

Black Mountain Cycles Monstercross, very similar to the Cross Check, for rim brake fans. The new disc version isn't readily single speedable.

Curious what kind of gear you would run for this? On my old Cross Check, I had a dingle set up where I could run 40/16, 34/16, and 34/19 (with a WI double freewheel).


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Singlespeed "gravel" is usually in the 60-70 gear inch range. For my CX bike with a 35mm tire, that's 38/16. I am going to try a 42/16 but that will probably be too tough for real hills. For reference, I use a 34/20 gear on my mtb with 29x2.4 tires, which is about 50 g.i.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

seat_boy said:


> New Albion Drake has a PF30 bottom bracket, so you could probably use some eccentric thingy. And it's dirt cheap right now. I keep getting tempted.


Cool! Frame and fork for under $300. Eccentric PF30 bottom bracket bits will set you back another $100 or so.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I have two All-City Nature Boy's. Excellent, excellent bikes! I'll come back later and give more details about how awesome they are when I have more time. Been doing a lot of urban/mixed surface riding lately thanks to the lousy weather.
> 
> Also formerly owned a Soma Wolverine, will give details on that too, later.


I have two different wheel setups on the two Nature Boy bikes. One has RF Arc 24 rims with 37/40c tires and has a nice high volume feel to it. The other is more of a CX race setup with 21mm rims and 33/35c tires.

I'm super happy with both. The bike with wider tires I consider more of my gravel setup and I put flat handlebars on it this past summer just to do something different. It's fun.

After building what I though was my ideal monster cross bike out of a Soma Wolverine two years ago I determined I didn't need a gravel bike with 1.9/2.0 tires, I just don't have any real "gravel road" riding locally. If I did, that bike would be high on my list, but after only riding it 12-15 times I sold the bike because I like the quicker steering and snappier handling and acceleration of the cross bikes.

The Soma was just a bit slow feeling (it had Stans Arch mk3 rims, wide tires, and a 1x10 drivetrain) so basically MTB wheels/tires, and geared bikes are always less snappy feeling than a SS setup. Most notable example of that was my Krampus. I didn't like it with gears, just felt slower everywhere. Ruined it.

So for me I prefer the snappier handling of the CX bike for mixed surface riding. I'll take either of those bikes almost anywhere. Urban assault, stairs, singletrack, pounding hills, long/flat canal rides, whatever. It's awesome when the trails are too muddy to ride.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/06/girl-singlespeed-crew-take-grueling-dity-kanza-200/

Relevant. Few of us are going to ride something this long and grueling, at least not often. Seems like gear inches in the low-60s is the norm. Your gearing choice might be different if you're not in a competitive 200-mile race. Interesting to see their gear choices. I will probably hate the 42/16 combo I was going to try on my bike.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I was told the regular Bombtrack Beyond, which is a monstercross bike, can be run as single speed. Worth a look at 2019 frameset looks to be going for a solid price of $660, but not sure about your budget. 
https://bombtrack.com/beyond-1-green-2/


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Waltly - Makers of custom high-end titanium bicycle frames, forks and small parts
Needs bar tape.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

The Squid SO-EZ mentioned earlier is steel, not aluminum. Their aluminum framed bikes are build by Ventana. I've thought about one but would have to have a new wheel built with a 135mm rim brake ss hub so've been kind of meh on that idea otherwise like it.

Currently have a Bianchi San Jose which is out of production however there are Gitane frames that come up for sale on Ebay which are apparently the same frame re-branded. I think these are still in production.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Zerort said:


> Waltly - Makers of custom high-end titanium bicycle frames, forks and small parts
> Needs bar tape.
> View attachment 1306199


And more front-center. Looks about as fun off-road as my Norco Search XR...which is why I don't own it anymore.

edit: Sorry, it took a moment to notice that appears to be a gravel bike...


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> And more front-center. Looks about as fun off-road as my Norco Search XR...which is why I don't own it anymore.
> 
> edit: Sorry, it took a moment to notice that appears to be a gravel bike...


Actually the FC is shorter than the Norco size 53.

Although you could use it as a gravel bike (with smaller tires), it was designed as a Singlespeed that can run 2.0's or probably narrow 2.25's for mostly getting to and riding singletrack in SE Michigan - meaning rolling with no jumps.

I was trying to use the Rotor cranks that I had laying around, but I can't find an adapter to change it over so I can run the belt drive - hence the chain and 38/18 ratio.

Curious what you didn't like about the Search XR? Seems like a sweet bike.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Zerort said:


> Curious what you didn't like about the Search XR? Seems like a sweet bike.


Short wheelbase, short FC, toe-wheel overlap (which was a 53cm Search...). Generally felt like riding a road bike off-road.

I've been much happier since converting my MTBs to use drop-bars, and still preserve their feel/balance/competence (what have you) on single-track, with or without front suspension. Obviously to each their own (and your build may be just the ticket for your terrain), but my hierarchical opinion is MTB-with-drop-bars > "drop-bar MTB" > gravel bike. I'd like to see (available) options for stems that allow drop-bars on standard MTBs.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Generally felt like riding a road bike off-road.


That's half the fun, for me. Maybe it's perverse, but riding miles on paved and unpaved surfaces and then taking it on some rowdy singletrack where it does not "belong" is the point.

Edit: that's why I have a mere two bikes: drop bar bike that is somewhat dirt-capable but with limitations, and a flat-bar bike that is more at home on chunk.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Agree^^


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

mack_turtle said:


> That's half the fun, for me. Maybe it's perverse, but riding miles on paved and unpaved surfaces and then taking it on some rowdy singletrack where it does not "belong" is the point.


I opted to compromise by taking the MTB on paved and unpaved surfaces, so that I can party on rowdy singletrack.



mack_turtle said:


> Edit: that's why I have a mere two bikes: drop bar bike that is somewhat dirt-capable but with limitations, and a flat-bar bike that is more at home on chunk.


This has been my do-everything bike. Goes everywhere off-road that it did before with flat-bars. 








Currently set-up with a rigid fork. Rides as fast with ThunderBurts as the Norco Search did with Panaracer SKs. 








I originally set this up with flat-bars, but was not happy with my wrists and arms over long rides:







That set-up will see 16000'+ of climbing over 14 hours of gravel starting later tonight.

It's all good. If gravel bikes are what you like, then ride 'em. They just don't cover the range I need.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

This is a really good article if you're looking for inspiration. The Great Divide peoples put drop bars on just about everything.

https://bikepacking.com/bikes/tour-divide-rigs-2019/


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> This is a really good article if you're looking for inspiration. The Great Divide peoples put drop bars on just about everything.
> 
> https://bikepacking.com/bikes/tour-divide-rigs-2019/


- that was a good read; I checked out every single bike, was amazed by how many Salsa bikes are being used........


----------



## claystrick (Nov 13, 2008)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> I opted to compromise by taking the MTB on paved and unpaved surfaces, so that I can party on rowdy singletrack.
> 
> This has been my do-everything bike. Goes everywhere off-road that it did before with flat-bars.
> View attachment 1306335
> ...


Awesome setup! What brakes are you running?
Couldn't tell from the pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

mr_chrome said:


> - that was a good read; I checked out every single bike, was amazed by how many Salsa bikes are being used........


I am not at all a fan of Salsa since they sold out a few years ago, but they definitely nailed it with the Cutthroat. That bike is consistently on the podium with offroad events.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

claystrick said:


> Awesome setup! What brakes are you running?


SRAM Red on the Ritchey (left brifter modified for dropper post), and Force on the Canfield (right brifter actuates the dropper).


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I am not at all a fan of Salsa since they sold out a few years ago, but they definitely nailed it with the Cutthroat. That bike is consistently on the podium with offroad events.


Do you mean the QBP acquisition in 1997, or was there another one I missed?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

jestep said:


> Do you mean the QBP acquisition in 1997, or was there another one I missed?


No, I am an idiot and apparently was confusing them with another company.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> No, I am an idiot and apparently was confusing them with another company.


No worries, just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something big.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I hear something new is coming that fits in this thread. Hint: you'll need some chips to complete it.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I don’t mind “lighter” off-road rides on drop bars (gravel and flow-ish trails). 

My 50+ year old bones prefer (rigid) SS MTB with flat/swept or low-rise bars on moderate and more technical trails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

A.L.I.C.E. | Frame & Fork

Don't know if you picked something but this is interesting.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Salsa Stormchaser aluminum do-it-all gravel type bike.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

So what sort of gears are people running? 

The purpose of my bike was to ride into the single track trails from my house. It's a relatively a straight shot from my house and 17 miles to the trailhead on 95% asphalt, do the trail 13 miles, and then ride home. About a 3.25 hour ride.

I'm running 38/18 but I top out at about 18 mph and can't hold that speed very long because my cadence it too high. At slower speeds, it just seems like it take forever to get to the trail.

The nice thing about that ratio is on the trail, it's perfect. So, I'm thinking of moving to a 38/17 and see if I can still get through the trail.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

my last gravel race was 38/16 on a 700x35 rear tire. the course had some brutal hills at the beginning but I was able to power through them with that combo. that's about a 65 gear-inch ride.

I recently put a 42t ring on my bike with a 17t freewheel, 67 GI. not a huge difference, but it feels a lot faster on the flats. very unforgiving on the hills though. I attempted a gravely hill near my house, messed up my line, and had to walk the last bit. there was no restarting after I lost my momentum on that hill.

this might not be applicable to all of us unless we want to do LONG rides, but the riders profiled here are mostly riding gear-inches in the low 60s. https://cyclingtips.com/2017/06/girl-singlespeed-crew-take-grueling-dity-kanza-200/


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Also on the 38/16. I was planning on running a 42/18 but I couldn't get the chain length dialed in on my bike with an ebb but the 38/16 was perfect. I'm prepared to shoulder my bike if it gets too steep but that's rarely a problem.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, looks like I'm going to have to drop down a bit. Will give it a try and report back in the next few weeks.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

https://www.vandesselcycles.com/bikes/gravel/country-road-bob


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

It appears that I have some extra $$ (but not $$$) to buy a new bike soon. with the list I have maintained here, you'd think I am the authority on the subject! still looking for options in case I missed something.

preferences:

drop-bar specific geometry
steel
sliding or swinging dropouts. I am weary of the proprietary-ness of the dropouts on the All City Super Professional and the Salsa Stormchaser. Something that is compatible with Paragon sliders or a simple track-end style like Surly uses sounds terrific.
room for 42mm+ tires. if I "need" something bigger than 50mm tires for the terrain, I'll just ride my mountain bike.
disc brakes, but I am not going to exclude rim brakes. some canti brakes set up well with nice rims sounds very sexy to me.
 not covered in warts. not a deal breaker, but I have no plans to cover this bike in racks and disappear into the desert for days on end.

I am pretty sure a Wolverine is spot-on for my needs. I'd get a Terlingua if I had _that_ kind of budget, but I don't. the Black Mountain Monstercross sounds awesome if I can let go of disc brakes. I probably can't go wrong with a Straggler, which would be a nice complement to my Karate Monkey.

did I miss anything?


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

All City Space Horse (pre-through axle) has decent clearance and single speed ability.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Black mountain does offer a disc version, or is that out of the budget? SH pre-2021 is 42mm max for 700c & 47mm 650b. 2021 that was announced today ups it to 45mm for 700c & keeps 650b the same. However, if Mack wants to still ride it single speed then then I don't think SH would be a good option. 

Could see if you can find a single speed Nature Boy/Nature Cross. 43mm clearance & CX geo.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

seat_boy said:


> All City Space Horse (pre-through axle) has decent clearance and single speed ability.


I don't see it. regular old 68mm English BB and non-moving dropouts.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Funoutside said:


> Black mountain does offer a disc version, or is that out of the budget?


the MCD is not a singlespeedable frame. I emailed Mike and asked-he has no plans of making such a frame, either.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Just did some quick searches. Found a couple that may not be on your list but worth a glance.

Van Dessel WTF- https://www.vandesselcycles.com/bikes/gravel/whiskey-tango-foxtrot

Octane One Kode- https://shop.octane-one.com/cat/frames/prod/oo-kode

All-City Cosmic Stallion- It's going to ride like a dream, not sure if it stretches the budget too much? I can't say enough good things about my All-City bikes.

I built up a Soma Wolverine two years ago, full custom build, really nice bike. Nice compliant ride quality, BIG tire clearance, cool bike. I ultimately sold it but it's a nice frame. (fairly heavy if that matters)

The Straggler has a reputation for being a pretty stout frame that rides on the stiff side. Depending on what you're going for that may or may not put you off. I rode one for 60 seconds and I agree with online reviews, felt pretty stiff.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I didn't realize it had been through so many iterations, but the first gen model was similar to the CC or BMC MC for canti brakes and horizontal dropouts:

https://allcitycycles.com/bikes/archive/space_horse_canti



mack_turtle said:


> I don't see it. regular old 68mm English BB and non-moving dropouts.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, the way these bikes keep the same name but change all the time makes it difficult to keep up!


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

The short reach on the Chumba Stella puts it in drop-bar territory for me...


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm selling this one. It will fit a 35c G Ones in the rear, but I've switched to Ti and the new frames will clear 47s.

What size are you looking for?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Zerort said:


> I'm selling this one.


That looks cool! The whole reason I am in the market for something new is the 35mm tire limit on my current frame. Something in the 52-54cm range with a 540-550 ETT seems to fit me.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> That looks cool! The whole reason I am in the market for something new is the 35mm tire limit on my current frame. Something in the 52-54cm range with a 540-550 ETT seems to fit me.


Thats why I mentioned the Ti. These frames are $1,200 and fit a 47.









Let me know if you are interested. Lead time is 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

This is my Waltly. Also $1,200 but I dont sell them. Fits a 50c easy but the dropouts are wanky and don't work well with paragon sliders.








Also, fully internal hose routing with T47 bottom bracket


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Just did some quick searches. Found a couple that may not be on your list but worth a glance.
> 
> Van Dessel WTF- https://www.vandesselcycles.com/bikes/gravel/whiskey-tango-foxtrot


The Van Dessel Country Bob might be the better choice as it is single speed. https://www.vandesselcycles.com/bikes/gravel/country-road-bob/?build=yes


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Funoutside said:


> The Van Dessel Country Bob might be the better choice as it is single speed. https://www.vandesselcycles.com/bikes/gravel/country-road-bob/?build=yes


The WTF is SS capable or I would not have posted it.

"Single speed compatible with PF30EBB or eccentric hub"


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Ah, missed that bit. Both look like a fine choice.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

The Apocalypse of 2020 has been been rough for bike choices. I've made finding a new bike my second full time job lately, and everything that was remotely interesting in this thread is sold out with no restock date in sight. I thought about buying a frame and building it up, but they've all gone to flat mount brakes and thru axle wheels, two things that are also hard to find unless you're willing to pay absolute top dollar or scrounge endlessly through classified adds. I was skeptical at first of people complaining that they can't buy bikes, but the struggle is real.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmm, I've been saying this for years but if Kona would just put sliding dropouts on one of the Rove ST models (or even the Sutra) it would check all of my boxes. It would be everything I want in a steel gravel frame. I'm honestly surprised they haven't done it after all the different versions of this model over the years. Common Kona! 

You could still convert one with an eccentric threaded BB, but would have limited range of adjustment as others have said. It could be done though. Now you got me thinking...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I would buy a SS Sutra!

I've been looking at PF30 frames. The problem is that they also have thru axles and flat mount brakes so I would be better off buying a complete bike by the time I get done buying all the individual parts. That also means I need to find something that is available someplace, which is more and more difficult to find every day.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

The Niner RLT steel is a sweet frame, might be able to find a used one?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I know 2020+ RLT models had update geo with more clearance(52mm if I remember correctly) while older one maxed at like 45mm. Maybe an older one would be at a better price since many want the update geo for more clearance.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

replaced my Traitor Crusade with a Twin Six Standard Rando. Wheels Mfg. EBB with a 42/17 gear, 650B-47mm tires. woo hoo!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ sweet! Congrats. Sharp lookin bike. 

I think we're going to need a first ride report!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Sweet looking ride. What's the handle bar?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Funoutside said:


> Sweet looking ride. What's the handle bar?


Salsa Cowbell. 3 maybe? Aluminum. Pretty close to a regular compact road bar but with a little flair.


----------



## annoying crack (Jan 15, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> replaced my Traitor Crusade with a Twin Six Standard Rando. Wheels Mfg. EBB with a 42/17 gear, 650B-47mm tires. woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 1371283


I feel that this awesome bike deserves some more pictures...:thumbsup:

How did the ebb work out for you?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

annoying crack said:


> How did the ebb work out for you?


the fit was a bit tighter than I expected and adjusting it is a bit of a chore. however, it should be a set-and-forget kind of thing that only needs occasional adjustment to accommodate chain wear. it seems pretty darn secure now.

I went on a 20-mile ride that was 1/3-1/3-1/3 singletrack, gravel paths, and roads and it felt great. the 47mm tires are a big improvement over the 35mm pizza cutters I was on before. less toe overlap and they float over difficult terrain without dinging the rims. I haven't dinged a rim yet on these whereas it was a regular occurrence on the previous bike.

it does not descend and smash over everything like my mountain bike does, of course, but for mixed surface rides and some climbing, it feels like a rocket in comparison.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks in part to this thread (and the amount of time I've spent doing all kinds of riding on my recently de-geared Jones 29er), I have a Soma Wolverine v4.0 type-A on the way. 

Part of the justification for this bike is a spare wheelset that's been sitting unused for a few years (Easton Haven 27.5 - 12x142, 15x100, 21/25mm, ~1780g). They're a bit overbuilt for the intended use but was surprised to see the weight is not far off that of many gravel wheelsets. Build up will be pretty similar to Mack's Twin Six, with 42/18, 650x48, Salsa gravel bars, etc. Will post pics when built.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Wolverine is a fun bike, congrats!


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

*SS (Fixed Gear)*

Cross Country Tires:
700x33c Maxxis Mud Wrestler 62a WireTPI60Gear ratio: (46T/16t)x28=80,5 inches


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

I've finished my Wolverine build and gotten in a few test rides. This bike is built around stringing together back roads, paved and unpaved rail trails, and conservation land trails. Already have some ideas for new areas to ride to and explore.

42/18 gearing
650bx48 tubeless (Pari-Moto back, Rene Herse Juniper Ridge front)
Salsa Cowchipper 46cm bars

More pics and build details in the Soma Wolverine Builds thread.


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

My singular gryphon, monstercross









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

I've put 100 miles on the Wolverine and wanted to check-in with some more impressions:

42/18 is working out really well for my local riding, which has little sustained elevation but lots of rolling hills. On a 30 mile loop (~1400' vert) that is about 50% paved roads and rail trails, 40% gravel, and 10% single track, I ended up with a total time and average speed almost exactly matching my last run on a geared Volpe with 700x38/40 tires.

The 650x48 tires are great on bad pavement and trails. I've settled on about 30psi for my mixed riding. While choosing parts for the build I waffled over the knobby Juniper Ridge as a front tire thinking that the main attraction to it was mostly for looks and that a 48cm slick would've been fine off-road. I'm glad I went with the Juniper Ridge - many of the trails best suited for this bike are old farm paths that don't have great drainage and even when most of the ground is dry there can be a few mud holes. When these end up in a corner having the knobby front gives more confidence and I've felt the slick rear slip on a few occasions while the front did not. At first I was surprised by how loud it was on pavement but after some miles it has quieted down significantly, now giving a slight hum compared to the Pari-Moto on the back.

Love the Cowchippers - 46cm at the hoods makes them significantly wider than my road bars but not so wide you feel like a sail on the open road. When the going gets rough off-road (especially descents), getting into the flared drops gives even more width for control and sure braking.


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Hmm, I've been saying this for years but if Kona would just put sliding dropouts on one of the Rove ST models (or even the Sutra) it would check all of my boxes. It would be everything I want in a steel gravel frame. I'm honestly surprised they haven't done it after all the different versions of this model over the years. Common Kona!


I'd buy a Rove ST single speed in a heart beat! Someone should call Kona and tell them we need this!


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Today in Galicia, Spain









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey all,
Thought I would throw this out there for anyone who might have seen these bikes while they lasted. Definitely didn't have a long run. I bought the frameset from Walmart direct for around $600 if I recall. It had everything I wanted as far as weight and geometry. Not a fan of the graphics, but I really can't see them when I'm riding.

I've found that a 44/17 and a 42/15 fit absolutely perfect. I'm currently running the 42/15 for gravel training, but if you wanted something a bit easier, the 44/17 seems to be the decent gearing if there aren't a lot of flats in your area.

Nevermind the narrow tires in the picture, from what I've read, this frame can fit 700x50. I threw the narrow ones on for some road riding as our gravel here is not quite ready due to freeze/ thaw.








Once the gravel and trails are in better condition this spring, I'll try to fit some Furious Freds in there.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Singular Cycles is taking pre-orders on a new production run for steel Peregrines. Like the originals it takes an EBB for single speed drivetrains.


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)




----------

